# First Active



## TonyBoy (24 Jan 2009)

How do people find First Active?
I have an eSaving account and wish to open an eSaving + Account - Higher Interest
It was 14 days before I got my Pack to sign - I sent it back by return
6 more days and still is not opened.
Invested a large sum in one of there Fixed Term Accounts 7 days ago and it has not been opened yet.


----------



## sue_flaherty (24 Jan 2009)

Last year I opened the e-savings account - took a few back and forwards with documention to get it opened but no problem with it since.  As interst on this has gone down and the new esavings plus has higher rate went to open one last week.  Just registered on line didn't need to send any further documentation.  Got letter friday to say account was open and as already had account with them could make initial lodgement by electronic transfer so very happy with service


----------



## TonyBoy (24 Jan 2009)

Interesting to hear that.
They told me I would have to Apply again on Line for eSavings+, they sent me documents to sign. They told me, when they do open it, I cannot transfer money from my eSavings to new eSavings+. I will have to either transferit out to a current account in another bank and transfer it back into new eSavings+ or else open a Current Account with First Active to transfer the money in and out of?


----------



## agapanthus (24 Jan 2009)

I have an esavings opened whenever they started and last Friday I opened online an esavings plus, it is already up on my online banking (just checked it this minute) and I have done the transfer online from old esavings to new one.


----------



## d2x2 (25 Jan 2009)

Same with First Active almost a year ago. I went to a local branch to sign up but It was weeks before my application was finally processed and my account open.

They claimed to have phoned me on the mobile but not gone through blah blah blah. When I went back to enquire they apologised and processed it on the spot and made it retroactive too. 

Makes you wonder. 

Been happy lodging money with them since then but have not had any other dealings than that.


----------



## shanegl (25 Jan 2009)

The Sunday Times is reporting that RBS will announce that they're shutting down the First Active brand. What could this mean for those of us with regular saver accounts etc. if true?


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009)

Interesting. Do you have a link?

A lot of the FA products just mirror Ulster Bank products so maybe a Ulster Bank rebrand is on the way or a new brand?


----------



## Towger (25 Jan 2009)

shanegl said:


> The Sunday Times is reporting that RBS will announce that they're shutting down the First Active brand. What could this mean for those of us with regular saver accounts etc. if true?


 
Not much, they would just be rebranded to Ulster Bank and chances are they will close branches which are close to each, such as in Phibsborough which has two branches. I am amazed it did not happen sooner.

BTW Closing First Active was leaked here a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## seánieboy (25 Jan 2009)

i have an e savings account for the past 1 1/2 years i hear the interest rate has gone down could someone tell me what this interest rate is and what is this new account that there talking about an e savings account plus what is the interest rate on this

what is the differance between the 2 accounts


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2009)

See [broken link removed]

esave plus pays 5.00% (plus bonus) on demand on amounts over 15,000 EUR. *No interest will be paid in a month with a withdrawal*

esave pays 3.4%

If you want a good on demand rate then switch with Anglo Irish at 5.50%. If you want a good fixed rate then switch to Investec at 5.50% fixed for 6 months on 20,000.00 EUR minimum.


----------



## micro (26 Jan 2009)

HI all,
Just opened a regular savings account with FA (well in process of). Just wondering if people intend to keep their money in it now that they are moving to UB. I am concerned that UB will take a hit now that FA gone and RBS continue to have trouble.
Any thoughts?


----------



## rameire (26 Jan 2009)

the only differnece is when you get a statement it will say ub instead of fa on it. nothing else will change for the customer


----------



## camelin (28 Jan 2009)

Hi

I have some savings in First Active. We have been told that when the two banks merge, FA accounts will be automatically tranfered to Ulster bank, but as far as I know Ulster bank don't  offer the same products as First Active. 

Does anyone know how it this going to work? I have called FA and Ulster Bank's customer service a few times but the people in the call center have no idea. 

Thanks


----------



## Alex (28 Jan 2009)

micro said:


> HI all,
> Just opened a regular savings account with FA (well in process of). Just wondering if people intend to keep their money in it now that they are moving to UB. I am concerned that UB will take a hit now that FA gone and RBS continue to have trouble.
> Any thoughts?


 
i have withdrawn almost all of my money from fa. why should i keep doing daily business with them and pay for all that when they will no longer be within a few months. i have left a small bit (and i mean small) in the account just to keep it open. no more activity until it becomes ub. i should have free banking by then anyway. take that fa!


----------



## limerick123 (28 Jan 2009)

how do i cancel an account with first active. i rang them and the guy was so unhelpful it was unreal. barely gave me the address, he kept making mistakes so dont trust it to be honest. anyone know?


----------



## TheJackal (28 Jan 2009)

The big issue is: after all our money in FA gets tranferred to UB, will the savings rate FA offered remain or will be made made suffer the inferior rates UB offer.

At the moment it looks like UB officials haven't decided yet, and they certainly haven't told their staff.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Jan 2009)

Alex said:


> i have withdrawn almost all of my money from fa. why should i keep doing daily business with them and pay for all that when they will no longer be within a few months. i have left a small bit (and i mean small) in the account just to keep it open. no more activity until it becomes ub. i should have free banking by then anyway. take that fa!


 
FA and UB have been more or less the same organisation for the last few years, they all sit on the same IT platform, they're all part of the RBS group and the CEO of UB is the former CEO of FA. I hope you haven't lost out on interest by withdrawing your money as I'm not sure what you've achieved by doing this


----------



## Alex (28 Jan 2009)

i haven't lost any interest. i pay 6.35 every 3 months and 24c per transaction on the account. that all adds up. by not transacting on the account they can't charge me for that. i am simply trying to cut back on what they make out of my custom due to being annoyed with this merger.


----------

